# Myotonic Goat Show, March 29



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

There will be a Myotonic goat show in Lebanon, TN (if you mapquest it is Wilson County) on March 29. The goats will start arriving on the 28 but the two shows will be on Saturday.
You can get more information on times of shows at http://www.myotonicgoatregistry.net under Show Results.
This would be great oppurtunity for people to come see this neat breed and maybe purchase some stock. I know I will have some for sale at the show and many times other breeders do to.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh my! Fainting goats! I just love them lol. :drool: Wish the show was closer to me.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

There is a myotonic goat show in New Jersey. It's on August 9-10 of 2008 at the New Jersey state fair


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just a reminder for anyone interested in coming. The show is this Saturday.
Hope anyone who can make it will come take a look


----------

